# Realization



## Enamored (Dec 25, 2009)

I have got the key reason of why my wife does not respect me. Though I have an IQ of around 130 and I have done my graduation from an Institute which generated a feeling of awe. The institiute is so difficult to enter that it is almost revered in my country. Some how even after that I am quite incompetent and inapt in general public dealing. I hvae taken lot many stupid decisions ( though most of them minor and not sink the boat type ). And my wife handles such situation quite well. I hvae also not achieved mcuh by way of career. 

I always had a steady job and we live good comfortable living. I also help arould a lot. So in general a reasonable gentleman husband and father.

But I thinnk being stupid trunps every feeling and my sex life also have nothing to talk about.

Has any one else faced such situation. How do u deal with it. If u r lazy u can get ur ass moving ,but if u r plain dumb u cannot fire ur brain cells.

I m not sure what reply I m looking for , but if some one has been in same boat please share how u deal with it. I m feeling pretty worthless and in pits for now


----------



## Enamored (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Homemaker. I feel teeny bit better after reading your reply. .
It is quite practical advice also. Just that my wife would have no part of it. I can see that she is waiting only for kids to grow up. And also it is difficult to leave a husband in my culture. She has completely given up on me. She thinks I m looser and weak and God knows what. No wonder she cringes at my touch.

Having said that, she is no angel and a lot of time quite mean and disgusting , so not all burdon of failure of this marriage lies on me. 

Right now I m contemplating the next steps in my life.It is very intense feeling and my mind is reeling. Also being dumb makes the path v v diffcult for me.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Enamored said:


> Thanks Homemaker. I feel teeny bit better after reading your reply. .
> It is quite practical advice also. Just that my wife would have no part of it. I can see that she is waiting only for kids to grow up. And also it is difficult to leave a husband in my culture. She has completely given up on me. She thinks I m looser and weak and God knows what. No wonder she cringes at my touch.
> 
> Having said that, she is no angel and a lot of time quite mean and disgusting , so not all burdon of failure of this marriage lies on me.
> ...


Enamored,

Become more enamored with yourself. Here's a good place to start.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My father was not a smart man. He never went to college and held blue collar jobs all his life.

What he did do was worked hard, was respectable to all, a good husband, father, provider. All of these have nothing to do with being smart.

Get comfortable with yourself.


----------

